# Modern drop front desk



## Leo64 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi,

I like this forum very much, i am learning too think the American way...:thumbsup:
Speaking of wich...
I am searching for a design from a drop front desk, traditional designs are all over the place, but i am looking for one more "modern". Simple lines, beautifull durable wood.
The picture give some idea, look at it as it is made from soled wood.
Modern designers use painted plates, i do not like this very much...

Please, chair your thinking with me


----------

